# Maxi had fun in the lake



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Had fun in the lake today



IMG_2291.MOV - YouTube


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks like he had a blast!


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Dakotadog said:


> Looks like he had a blast!



hahhaa yes he had fun today


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow your lakes are still liquid. We can walk on ours up here LOL. That looks like fun.


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Wow your lakes are still liquid. We can walk on ours up here LOL. That looks like fun.



yes cos we don't have some zero temp here very often, so the lake never freezies and it's too big too


----------



## Airborne80 (Feb 13, 2011)

What a Beautiful Dog and a beautiful lake!!! I just posted your youtube video.... saying that you should make a youtube channel for Maxi. BUT... as I said... be careful! I have become fully addicted to making videos of my Charlie


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like he had fun!


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Airborne80 said:


> What a Beautiful Dog and a beautiful lake!!! I just posted your youtube video.... saying that you should make a youtube channel for Maxi. BUT... as I said... be careful! I have become fully addicted to making videos of my Charlie



hahahaa yes thank you, yes i love taking pics and video of him and the other dog Turbo but maybe since now will upload on youtube so people can watch 



HolDaisy said:


> Looks like he had fun!



yes he had lots of fun and exhausted when we came back


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

another fun time 

IMG_2321.MOV - YouTube


Maxi with his fav toy


IMG 2203 - YouTube


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Is that Lake Tahoe? Looks like he had a wonderful time...Golden's plus water = FUN!!!

Pete


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Is that Lake Tahoe? Looks like he had a wonderful time...Golden's plus water = FUN!!!
> 
> Pete



Yes right Lake Tahoe, Kings beach cos kinda difficult to find dog friendly beach there now
are you living in Lake tahoe?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

No, I'm a bit north of Tahoe by a little town named Graeagle. I thought that looked pretty familiar, it's sure a pretty area.

Pete


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> No, I'm a bit north of Tahoe by a little town named Graeagle. I thought that looked pretty familiar, it's sure a pretty area.
> 
> Pete


i see,never been there, but if there's some lake dog friendly, i would love to go there someday on weekend


----------

